# Sinfoni Esordio Solo Ad-Lib....FANTASTIC!



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

After quite a while with this amp installed I am finally posting a review on it. A little late yes, but that just means I've had plenty of time to listen to it and learn about it. I don't review every component I put in my car but some of them absolutely need to be talked about. The Sinfoni Solo amp is definitely one of those components. 

I have this amp installed in my 2009 civic si running the Sinfoni Eroico M series components active. Control is done through an Alpine H800 processor. Previous to the Alpine processor control was done with an Eclipse 7100 HU. The amp is rated at 120w x 4 @ 4ohm from 12v on up. 185w x 4 @2ohm and bridged it is capable of 360w @ 4ohm. 

My objective review on the power output is that it puts out a bit more power than the specs claim. It just seems to have power for days. I haven't ever felt that I need more power, it has way more than I feel I would need and I have bridged other amps in the past for the coveted "head room" and dynamics. It's just not needed anymore, plenty of power on tap, and it is very clean power. I haven't had any unwanted noise.

Speaking of dynamics...HOLY COW! With only running a two way front stage I may not have the dynamics of a high powered 3 way system but I have the best dynamics I have ever had...PERIOD! 

When listening to acoustic music such as DMB, Barefoot Truth, and the like, detail and dynamics on the strings is controlled and very enjoyable to listen to. I find myself really starting to listen to all the nuances in the recording like the flutter of the string or the taps on the guitar body, accidental and on purpose. 

I listen to a lot of heavy metal music as well and when pushed hard I have never found the amp to lose composure. It keeps my front stage under control and accurate even with wild heavy guitar riffs or fast drum sections. I have had amps in the past that seem to either fall behind or get a bit harsh with metal music when played loud. Almost like the amp would be clipping even with proper gain adjustment and plenty of power available. Not so with the Sinfoni. I said it had plenty of power and this is where that shines in my opinion. Haven't been able to find it's ceiling without blowing my ear drums and I find that to be a VERY good thing. 

The amp is mounted in my trunk and even in the hot summer of Nebraska I haven't found the amp to get overly hot. I've checked on it a few times and it seems to stay cooler than some other amps I have used, including one very popular class D amp that I will not mention here. It's not the coolest running amp I have used but it isn't far off either. 

I don't feel qualified to comment on the "tone" of the amp, other than I find it to be very smooth and pleasing to listen to with outstanding detail and accuracy. Stage height and depth is just what I was looking for. Maybe some of that is due to the processor but I had the same feeling when the eclipse was in control. Every time I am in the car I am happy happy happy and that is really the most important factor in the end. 

The amp controls are on the side where the rca's plug in and the other side has the power and speaker connections. If I had my way I would prefer controls on the top of the amp. This just makes things easier with some mounting options but then it would take away from it's beautiful appearance. Speaking of appearance, the leather strip on the top of the amp with the logo is a nice touch. I do fear that I will get it dirty and ruin the white color but if you can keep it away from grimy fingers and dirty cargo it will be fine. It truly is an amp you will want to show off. It has such a nice classy clean look to it. 

To sum up this review, this is the first time I have had a system in my car that I have listened to over and over and over again and love it every time. I have no desire to change it and I credit the Sinfoni Solo amp for a big part of my enjoyment. 

Thank you Emilios and Niebur3 for setting me up with this amp! It is fantastic!!!


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Just felt the need to chime in here with a "Me too".

I've had my Ad-Lib for about six months and absolutely love it.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

I have not come across a Sinfoni product I didn't like.


----------

